# What art/graphical style would you like in a new 2D Mario game?



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've seen much discussion about this around the forums and I've been wondering, which art-style would you like for a new 2D Mario Bros. game?

1. The New Super Mario Bros. style that's been used by the DS and Wii games and is going to be the art-style for the 3DS game.







2. Super Mario Galaxy - 2D levels






3. The classic original NES style.






4. Super Mario Bros. 2 style.






5. Super Mario Bros. 3






6. Yoshi's Island


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 22, 2012)

Yoshi's island easily has my favorite artstyle. Second to none.


----------



## Shoat (Apr 22, 2012)

Yoshi's Island.

Beautiful hand-drawn-looking sprite art - yes please.


----------

